# Input on switching from Levoxyl to Synthroid -



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

I am currently taking 50mcgs of Levoxyl (actually the generic form) and have been on that dose for about 3 months. I actually felt ok for a while there in June, but lately my body feels like a truck keeps repeatdly running over it. Everything aches. I have an appointment with a new doctor tomorrow - she's an internist that was recommended to me by someone at my nephrologist's office. I am seeking someone other than my endo to take charge of my thyroid care. My endo told me my TSH was ok when it read 3.2 out of .4 - 4.0!! And she never checked by frees until I requested it. My current TSH is 1.0. I do need my frees rechecked tho.

So, I am asking you all if anyone has every switched from Levoxyl to Synthroid and if it made an improvement in your life. Right now I sure could use improving!! Or if taking Levoxyl, did you have any other meds added that made a good improvement in your wellbeing?

Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I did for three months and found no difference so switched back to Levoxyl.

Levoxyl has less ingredients than and has no lactose as synthroid.

Good luck with the wellbeing issue, its a biggie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

arizonamom,

Post TT you should always request a FT4 and a FT3 when calibrating your doses of replacement.

I never ever dose myself by TSH and currently run <.01 due to antibodies. TSH is a diagnostic test although many doctors try to use it to dose from - speak up and demand they run the proper tests.

Your symptoms sound hypo to me.

As far as switching brands - Levoxyl is a very good replacement and the only thing you'll gain by switching to Synthroid is less $$ in your pocket.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Early on, my endo switched me from Synthroid to Levoxyl, and I seemed to do better on it. After a while, I was increasingly fatigued, and since my T3 was low, she added Cytomel.

Renee


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

GD Women said:


> I did for three months and found no difference so switched back to Levoxyl.
> 
> Levoxyl has less ingredients than and has no lactose as synthroid.
> 
> Good luck with the wellbeing issue, its a biggie


Thanks for your input. Yeah, the wellbeing thing is going to take quite some time, I'm sure.

LOVLKN: Thanks also for your reply. Yes, I do need my frees done. Actually the FreeT4 was done on my last visit to the lab, but they were also suppose to do the FreeT3. It doesn't appear on the copy of my last lab results so apparently the lab didn't run the test or forgot to include it on the report. I'll request it to be done as soon as I can.

midgetmaid: Thank you too. I was wondering if Cytomel might be what I need but will have to wait until I have my labs redone to check my free levels and then discuss them with my doc.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> the wellbeing thing is going to take quite some time, I'm sure.


If you are not feeling well then you should lab.

One way to get you on the path of well-being is to lab every 6 weeks until you get your replacement dose right and your Free's are mid range.

I think the goal for everyone on replacement should be to get to mid range Free's and then adjust med's up or down from there.

Too many people settle for a low FT-3, me included for a few years. Since adding the Cytomel and getting my FT-3 out of bottom range I feel so much better with more consistent energy levels.

I will caution you if you do go onto Cytomel to start slow and let your body get adjusted to having it again. I can give you more detail if that is the route you go.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> If you are not feeling well then you should lab.
> 
> One way to get you on the path of well-being is to lab every 6 weeks until you get your replacement dose right and your Free's are mid range.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, Lovlkn. I need to have my frees rechecked as the last time I did labs, the lab didn't check my freeT3 even tho it was on the lab request form. My freeT4 was 1.3 (0.8- 1.7) and my TSH 1.04. I know I need to see my freeT3 results to see how the frees are working together.

I just went to a new doctor the other day. She's an internest and was recommended by my kidney doc/nurse. I really liked talking to this new doc until I mentioned that I thought my thyroid was still the cause of my ever increasing fatigue, muscle and joint pain, dry eyes, dry hair, and all-around crappy feeling. She looked at my current labs (not run my her but by my kidney doc/nurse) and said my levels looked good. How can she know this for certain when the freeT3 results weren't there!?!

I also get this hive-ish rash that comes and goes on a daily basis. Don't know if this is thyroid related or not. This new doc is running all kinds of blood tests on me: Rheumatoid arthritis, Lupus, Southwest USA type allergies (I live in AZ), food allergies and pet allergies (tho I've never had an issues with these and have lots of dogs and cats) and more that I can't remember, but not new thyroid labs. ARGH!:aim25:

Sorry, didn't mean to rant and rave but I am so sick and tired of feeling like a total pile of crap! I've felt like this for almost 5 years now and I can't stand it anymore!!

Anyway, I figure I'll ask my kindey specialist/nurse to run new thyroid tests AGAIN and then I'll take them to my new internest.

I've never been on Cytomel and don't know that it would make a difference in how I feel. I guess I'll need to wait until I have my thyroid labs redone to see what my free levels are.

Thanks for "listening".hugs3


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> She looked at my current labs (not run my her but by my kidney doc/nurse) and said my levels looked good. How can she know this for certain when the freeT3 results weren't there!?!


Arizonamom,

Refresh my memory - why are you on replacement? TT, Hashi's?

Before switching T4 replacement meds I would definitely choose Cytomel if your issue is low FT-3.

You will never feel good if your doctors are dosing by TSH and FT-4 only. BTW, what is your FT-4? You mention it but I did not see it listed in your post.

Lovlkn


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Arizonamom,
> 
> Refresh my memory - why are you on replacement? TT, Hashi's?
> 
> ...


Lovlkn: I did post my FT4 level but since I wrote a novel, I can see how it would be missed ;o) My FT4 is 1.3 (0.8-1.7).

I am on replacement meds because I am hypo. Had half of my thyroid and isthsmus out at the end of Febuary (2010) due to nodules (2 biopsies couldn't determine if they were cancerous or not).

I am hoping to get my labs done over by my kidney doc/nurse asap since the FT3 wasn't run by the lab (as requested by my kidney doc).

It is so very frustrating not being able to find someone who will take the time to actually listen to a patient. Doctors are so overscheduled these days. I am so damn sick and tired of feeling like my life is going to be on this course for the rest of the time I have here on earth. I know I should be more possitive, I try, but sometimes it's easier to just say "f-it, this is how it's going to be, deal with it lady"!

Anyway, thanks again for your input. It's nice to know there is a place out there for us thyroid patients to go for input or just a good ear!:hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Lovlkn: I did post my FT4 level but since I wrote a novel, I can see how it would be missed ;o) My FT4 is 1.3 (0.8-1.7).
> 
> I am on replacement meds because I am hypo. Had half of my thyroid and isthsmus out at the end of Febuary (2010) due to nodules (2 biopsies couldn't determine if they were cancerous or not).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info-

Your FT4 looks good at mid range - I know if mine gets much above I have hyper feelings but we are all different.

Next time you have the labs I think the FT3 will reveal the cause - conversion can be a big issue for alot of people and adding apinch of Cytomel is all it might take to feel your best. For me it has made the difference from feeling good to great.

For $85 you could find out quicker with a Healthcheckusa lab.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Lovlkn: I did post my FT4 level but since I wrote a novel, I can see how it would be missed ;o) My FT4 is 1.3 (0.8-1.7).
> 
> I am on replacement meds because I am hypo. Had half of my thyroid and isthsmus out at the end of Febuary (2010) due to nodules (2 biopsies couldn't determine if they were cancerous or not).
> 
> ...


Just jumping in here for a minute. "If" they could not determine cancer or not; for safety's sake, your doc needs to keep your TSH suppressed and this also means that you have to have "both" Frees done from time to time.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> Just jumping in here for a minute. "If" they could not determine cancer or not; for safety's sake, your doc needs to keep your TSH suppressed and this also means that you have to have "both" Frees done from time to time.


Sorry Andros, I should have been more clear on the biopsies issue. The biopsies I was referring to were done prior to my partial tyroidectomy, and the biopsy on the nodules after surgery came back negative.

I do need to have my levels checked again soon. I've had a rough week of it - absolutely ZERO energy, in fact sometimes it feels as if I'm just going to pass out from lack of energy. Anxiety attacks that seem to want to take over - all of a sudden I feel a rush of heat, weak, kind of off balance, panicky for no reason. And I know it's not menopausal hot flashes. They haven't affected me lately.

It all just sucks.

Thank you for your reply, by the way. I always appreciate hearing from you and all the other wonderful folks here on this site.hugs1


----------

